# Okaloosa, west of the pier



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

went for a swim out to the second sand bar today. lots of ladies in close and some blue runners around. saw several very large pompano cruising with the lady fish and found 3 sea turtles. two about the size of a trash can lids and one that was massive! probably the length of a 50 gallon trash can. all three were chilling on the bottom in the endless sea of June grass! the grass is laying thick on the bottom but pretty clear in the mid and upper water column. you should be able to work some lures with little issue. 

also ran into a school of spanish between the two sand bars and thought i saw a decent size jack crevalle. 

stuck these two for bait on friday.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice! Good report.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im coming down from Indiana in about a week and staying at the blue dolphin condo which is about a half a mile away from the pier going west.. Is this were all the grass is or is it cleared down at that end.. Last year when i went the Jellies were terrible, how are they now.. thanks for giving a report i have been trying to figure out what it looks like and what to be prepared for..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its thick from the pier to the gate that closes off the beach (air force something errudder down that way). Jellys are there but not too bad unless you go 200 yards or more out.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

ok.. can you still surf fish or is it impossible right now.. i have never delt with this kind of stuff..


----------



## shinyhalo (Jul 28, 2013)

What time of day did you see all these pompano, skipjacks, and spanish?
I'm usually East of the pier and I spent two hours snorkeling at noon on the 6th and only saw two inch bait fish and one whiting.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

shinyhalo said:


> What time of day did you see all these pompano, skipjacks, and spanish?
> I'm usually East of the pier and I spent two hours snorkeling at noon on the 6th and only saw two inch bait fish and one whiting.


between 4pm and sunset. I haven't seen much of anything on the east side all the way to the jetty. a few ladies but that's it.


----------



## shinyhalo (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried WEST of the pier on the 8th for a change.
I snorkled out to the second sandbar at noon and saw nothing.
I put a line on the bottom with a sandflea and it was ignored.
I put a pompano rig with FIVE sandfleas and it was ignored except for a catfish that ate the lowest sandflea.
At 3pm I snorkled again and saw: pompano, spanish mackeral, whiting, remora, stingrays...and...are you ready? a friggin shark...yep, it came in shallow water at 3pm...so I don't know where the fish go at noon, but they seem to come around more the later it gets. I don't know enough about sharks to ID this one...about 4 feet long.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya i had two bulls just over 6ft cruise with me one afternoon and a blacktip buzzed by me after a school of hardtails. they are harmless. when snorkling your about 7ft or more long and looked upon as an apex predator. they'll check you out, maybe try to steal your fish but won't try to taste you. now a 10ft tiger or 9ft bull might try to see if what lime green mask tastes good. haha.


----------

